# is there a 3-4 hole convertion plate...help plz



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That is rides conversion plate you're fine.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm confused...

The way I'm understanding it you bought a pair of ride bindings but your board has a 3 hole pattern?

If you make those three screws good and tight then you won't have to worry about them coming loose... but you might be changing the angle of your binding if you found yourself forcing the holes to line up.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

obvious u have a Burton board
u fine with 3


----------

